# It must be the Bait



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2007)

PC Baits Krinkle Cut worm continues to produce for me


----------



## redbug (Jun 29, 2007)

Those bass look boss

Did you kiss jakes rock before fishing?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2007)

Wayne:

Could not kiss Jakes Rock b/c I was at Galena


----------



## redbug (Jun 30, 2007)

I figured it was one or the other..swing and miss..lol

nice fish now catch another and add a coin... good luck


----------

